# what does alt+f10 do?



## chessmonster (Aug 15, 2010)

hi!

thanks for reading.

got an acer extenza 4620z, trying to do a system recovery using the method they said "presing alt+f10 upon boot up of the computer"

but it don't work for me, been reading a couple of threads already and a lot seems to be having some problems with this hidden partition recovery from acer

when i press alt+f10 on the acer NB it comes up with
****************************
Edit Windows boot options for: Microsoft Windows Vista

Path: \windows\system32\winload.exe

Partition: 1
Hard Disk: 27a68478

[ /NOEXECUTE=OPTIN

****************************

it won't go to the recovery, also tried alt+f10 to a toshiba and did the same thing.

tried doing the recovery inside window but the eRecovery application is none existent on my computer. tried to download the eRecovery app from acer the newest version did not do also tried the older one still won't work.

it posts and error "NOT D2D" 

do i still have to configure something or it is just that i don't have the recovery partition anymore?



responses would be appreciated! ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure D2D is enabled in the Bios, from memory you would have had to create the recovery image when you fist received the laptop on some models. 
If it is already enabled in the Bios then I would think you have a model that needed to be setup upon receipt.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type diskmgmt.msc press enter this should tell us what partitions you have.


----------



## chessmonster (Aug 15, 2010)

hey thnks for reading and giving out replies
appreciate it

for wrench97: yep it is enabled, i'm not really sure on what do you that mean it needs to be setup upon receipt. is that the hidden partition you are saying?

for jenae: http://a.imageshack.us/img192/2294/zzzzzzzzzzg.jpg

i think i don't have the hidden partition anymore, do i?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you received the laptop on some models you had to run the Acer recovery program to create the recovery image on either the hard drive(at which point the recovery partition would have been created) or on a CD/DVD.

There is no recovery partition on you drive from looking at DiskMgmt image.

You should be able to buy the recovery dvd from Acer for less then $25.


----------



## chessmonster (Aug 15, 2010)

ok thanks!

that is all what i need to know
:1angel:

thanks again for the responses!


----------

